# Tender advice needed..



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I posted this on DHC. but I think I'll have better luck finding the right answer here... So I have been looking for a tender boat for hunting divers in Michigan mainly the Saginaw bay. Would something similar to this http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/boa/2110935405.html be a good start for a tender boat project? I figured it would be big and safe out there, right? I guess I'm looking for pros and cons from the guys who know. Is it too big or small, sides too high to get in and out of the layout? What traits am I looking for in a boat for it to make a good tender? I know alot of guys like the Alaskans, but honestly I don't have that kind of coin and I like a good project. Thanks, Jim


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Great starter project boat. I bet you could walk away with it for $500. Not ideal but rip out the starboard console and windshieldand you are half way there. Look up Roughshots boat project thread, he refurbed one this fall. If you could walk for $500 you can't go wrong. Actually nice it doesn't have a motor to open up options for you. That splash well takes up a bit of space but you can live with that. Nice find. 

Hopefully Roughshot will respond. He bought a beast of a boat last fall for something like 3k including motor.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw his post and it gave me some pretty good ideas. I am actually looking at that same boat somwhere else for $500. When you said rip the side console out, what shoutd I replace that with? A center console like Roughshot's project?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Great starter project boat. I bet you could walk away with it for $500. Not ideal but rip out the starboard console and windshieldand you are half way there. Look up Roughshots boat project thread, he refurbed one this fall. If you could walk for $500 you can't go wrong. Actually nice it doesn't have a motor to open up options for you. That splash well takes up a bit of space but you can live with that. Nice find.
> 
> Hopefully Roughshot will respond. He bought a beast of a boat last fall for something like 3k including motor.


Sorry, mistyped. Rip out port console.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Jimw said:


> I saw his post and it gave me some pretty good ideas. I am actually looking at that same boat somwhere else for $500. When you said rip the side console out, what shoutd I replace that with? A center console like Roughshot's project?


leave the console with wheel in, rip other out. You'll actually get more floor space in that boat by not going center console. Paint it grey, beat the hell out of it and have fun.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Paint it grey, beat the hell out of it and have fun.


 That's the plan! Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

The only problem I see with that boat is is the transome. They are notorius for rotting out. It can be pretty costly to be replaced and if not replaced right you could have major problems. Something to check out before pull the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Not trying to be a smart ass, but is there more to it than just replacing the wood? Why would it be so expensive?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

That whole back of the boat is wood sandwhiched between to piece of aluminum which is riveted to hull. All that would have to be removed to get to wood to remove it. It's pretty labor intensive to get it out and put it back in. That is one piece I woudn't replace myself.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Ten four, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Newbie600rr (Jul 25, 2006)

I redone a 16' boat very similar to that one this year. The transom is a pain to replace. Any soft spots in the transom or floor and you are talking about alot of work and money that could be spent on another boat.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

buy that boat rip everything out of it. replace the transom, 

that will cost a $100 for a sheet of 3/4 marine plywood, then some epoxy$30 screws (remove them and fill holes once its together) and some of you time

then put a floor back in it wood or diamond plate depending on your budget. and then go buy the biggest 2 stroke tiller motor you can afford id say definetly not smaller than a 60.

also make sure that you remove anything up in the bow area that is on the rails that will catch a mother line and or decoy while your setting up.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is an ad for a Lund Alaskan boat only for 3k. Steve

http://nmi.craigslist.org/boa/2100904824.html


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

that boat listing of Steve's would be a good un.

almost too good to be true price!


if you're interested in it, I'd be happy to take a look at it for you when I'm up there christmas weekend! (Grew up outside of TC - Now wondering if it's luthers old boat!)

send me a PM if you do.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

JMO here..but I don't like that Starcraft for a tender boat in the least bit. 

That 18' Alaskan is what you want....exponentially better built for all things having to do with layout hunting.


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

Hunted the Bay for over thirty years from a deep water blind. There all kinds of tender boats out there. Sometime I wonder why some of the hunter live in so much danger with small boats with no life jackets. A wide and deep boat is the best. To and from the blind we use a Princecraft Holiday 17'.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

BFG said:


> JMO here..but I don't like that Starcraft for a tender boat in the least bit.


What about it don't you like? I'm looking for all input (good or bad) before I buy a boat..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've said it before, my Alaskan is a tank. Bought it new, and yes it was a bit pricey. But worth every dime. If you find a good used one (which is hard to do), don't hesitate.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

here2 said:


> buy that boat rip everything out of it. replace the transom,
> 
> that will cost a $100 for a sheet of 3/4 marine plywood, then some epoxy$30 screws (remove them and fill holes once its together) and some of you time
> 
> ...


I'm by no means a master craftsman or anything, but FWIW, I recently gutted and redid a boat. One thing that worked really well considering the budget was using heavily modified OSB for the decking. We bought the budget sheets (keep your eyes on craiglist for material) and then coated them twice in epoxy/resin. Worked some sand into the epoxy for grip, and no problems yet. Able to hose it down, and have given it a beating, and it's holding up fine. Pretty much just plasticized OSB, cost us no more than 50-60 bucks.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> What about it don't you like?


Water to gunwhale clearance is high..making loading/unloading from the layout more difficult. 

Overal boat height is too high...it'll catch the wind and be tough to control in tight spaces.

Wasted space in the back of the boat with that splash well.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

you put a brand new tiller on that thing. i like alaskans but they arent all that tall and even in a little chop id rather have the tall sides to keep me dry. 

we started the season with a crestliner pro am or something till the motor crapped out, and finished with an old startcraft that eventually we lost reverse on, and you can bet that made setting up and trading off real interesting. 
both those boats have side consoles but the crestliner is getting a 60 etec next year and the floor and consol ripped out for maximum floor space and hunting handlining super deluxe

tony


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, I think I found the boat I'm gonna go with.. It's a 20' Mirrocraft with an 8' beam. It has a running 55 Johnson on it (probably to small) down riggers, planer boards, and a bunch of other fishin stuff that I may get to use in the summer, or might sell to recoup some money. Guy only wants a grand for it so I think I'm gonna jump on it. You guys think that motor is way too small?


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Here is an ad for a Lund Alaskan boat only for 3k. Steve
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/boa/2100904824.html


The boat has been sold. That was my boat for sale on craiglist It was so cheap
because I was just going to sell the boat. Ended up selling the the boat,, 75 hp 
Mariner, and shore lander trialer for $ 6000.00


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimw said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, I think I found the boat I'm gonna go with.. It's a 20' Mirrocraft with an 8' beam. It has a running 55 Johnson on it (probably to small) down riggers, planer boards, and a bunch of other fishin stuff that I may get to use in the summer, or might sell to recoup some money. Guy only wants a grand for it so I think I'm gonna jump on it. You guys think that motor is way too small?


I think the motor is propbably to small. With a couple men and all the gear you might be inder powered.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

that 55 will be on the small side for sure. But run it till you replace it. Getting to your destination isn't always about speed.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Getting to your destination isn't always about speed.


Big water + underpowered/overloaded boat = not good


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> Big water + underpowered/overloaded boat = not good


When dealing with large spaced apart waves, you definetly don't want to be underpowered when you have wave climbing to do. We had one time this year we were stuck messing with 5-6' swells where you'd need to goose it once in awhile to get the boat up and over. 

Had it in Alaska also one day. We were coming back to port dodging icebergs in some insane waves when a few times we'd come upon a wave/swell that the 115 would not climb, Tim would have to idle us and let the next wave come to us, ride the trough for a minute and then get a running start again. Wish I had pics, but it definetly was not time to be dinking with the camera. Can definetly say, a 23' boat feels way undersized in that scenario.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Buy the 20 Mirrocraft and put this on it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...8266464QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> Buy 20 Mirrocraft and put this on it...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...8266464QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


That is a steal.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Same shop where I bought my ride...they're tough to beat.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, picked up the boat tonight and got it thawing out in the shop. The motor on it fired right up, every thing seamed to check out with a little over 150psi on both cylinders, gonna sell the motor and put that money toward a newer bigger motor. Plan on starting to strip it out next week, hitting it with the sand blaster, and getting it in the paint booth by spring. Hopefully I'll remember to take pics through the process.. Thanks for the input guys!


----------

